# Thoughts on an Emco lathe please



## Steve Jones (14 Nov 2014)

Hi folks,

First time I've been in this section :shock:  

I'm looking for a small metal lathe and have seen an Emco Compact 8 for sale at a very good price locally.
Having never owned a metal lathe does anyone on here have the above model and if so what are their thoughts on it, is it a go and grab it model or one to be avoided :?: 

It will mainly be used for turning small items for a forthcoming cnc build I'm planning.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Inspector (14 Nov 2014)

No personal experiance with it but does this help? 

http://www.lathes.co.uk/emco/page2.html

Pete


----------



## Steve Jones (14 Nov 2014)

Thanks Pete, I'll take a look


----------



## jasonB (14 Nov 2014)

I had the slightly older geared head version for a number of years the Emcomat8.6 and was very happy with it. Far better build quality than teh imported far eastern machines. Parts are still available but like teh Emco accesories are not the cheapest, Pro Machine tools do them

http://www.emcomachinetools.co.uk/Home/ ... fault.aspx

J


----------



## Steve Jones (14 Nov 2014)

Thanks Jason


----------

